# Meanwhile, back at the Body Shop...



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the remains of my 67 on the rotesserie! We will test fit the body , from the firewall back, in 2 weeks! Joe the fabricator/welder is inside the car


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Forgot an important guy.....Cesare


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a nice, solid base to work with. Just waiting for the straight axle and the parachute!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome work, looking great, nice solid body! So, your going to fab the hole car up, then tear it apart for paint? Or just drive it around in primer this summer just to feel it out and make sure everything is alright..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Fab up....tear apart....paint interior......I won't really drive it until the stereo works and it is ready to go to the Supermarket!arty:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

very nice... im hopeing my will look that good in a few months


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks likes things are starting to fall in line, thats gonna be one wicked grocery getter:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks...finally, a surge of activity!!! I picked up a polished billet aluminum tilt steering column today (IDITIT)....real nice part.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah it peeked its head over 20 degrees here in Michigan today....springs not far away....LOL, i have my motor dressed and on the stand screaming at me to finish the body so it can go in and breath some life back into this old *****. One good thing for us guys in the colder climates, we have 4-5 months of down time for repairs.....keep up the good work Eric, know your itching to see your vision take shape.

What are you doin for tunes in her E??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Something not to "gaudy" in the dash. Probably high end 6x9"s in the rear deck + a 8" woofer....6 1/2"s & tweeters in the door panels, and a couple GOOD amps to drive the system........LOUD & CLEAR !!!!arty: I like Bowie, and late 70's-mid 80's punk/new wave....and of course the "classic" stuff!:rofl:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Something not to "gaudy" in the dash. Probably high end 6x9"s in the rear deck + a 8" woofer....6 1/2"s & tweeters in the door panels, and a couple GOOD amps to drive the system........LOUD & CLEAR !!!!arty: I like Bowie, and late 70's-mid 80's punk/new wave....and of course the "classic" stuff!:rofl:


I would stick a pair of 6 1/2"s in the back. A round speaker sounds better than an oval speaker. And though the 6x9 would give you more bass, you are going to have a sub so that's a non-point. You wouldn't need a full component set in the rear like the front, it's just rear fill for people in the back seat for all intensive purposes.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am open to suggestions! Thanks, I have read that components are better. the rear shelf has been "blanked", so I can do what ever I need to! E


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I mis-spoke. I would put a pair of 6 1/2" 3 way components in the front with tweets, and a 6 1/2" coaxial in the rear without bothering with the tweets. You can get away with cheaper speakers in back because it's really just rear fill. But the circular speakers will always be more clear than the ovals.

I would do these in the front.
http://www.alpine-usa.com/product/view/spx-17pro

and these in the rear.
http://www.alpine-usa.com/product/view/spr-17c

Main Amp.

http://www.alpine-usa.com/product/view/pdx-f6
This for the sub.

http://www.alpine-usa.com/product/view/swx-1043d

Sub Amp.

http://www.alpine-usa.com/product/view/pdx-m12

But I am an Alpine fanboy. Phoenix Gold makes some awesome stuff too. They are a bit higher end, whereas Alpine is mainstream. I have had a great experience with Alpine though. I just grabbed their top tier stuff for everything, you can always move down.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like some serious stuff! I'm gonna log onto their site and do some thinking! You are right!; you can always move down!!!!! Thanks.:lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

always been a Kenwood fan so I am using their head unit with a clarion 7 band graphic EQ (very nice piece for 50.00) w/seperate sub control through a 400 watt 4 channel clarion amp with crossovers and a 222 watt sony sub amp. All of this feeding JBL - GTO series speakers 2-4x6 3-way fronts behind kick panels, 2 - 6x9 2 way and 8" sub under package tray. Am into all types of music and its an important part of the project in my eyes, I like the EQ allows me to tailor the sound to the cavernous spaces of our cars. Like Indecision said with a sub (not just for rattling windows) it allows you more freedom for small High/mid speakers in the front and the rears are tweaked to fill in the spectrum. with seperate sub amp and volume control you just bump it to where you like it for the music you listen to. I have everything hidden from plain sight, EQ and head unit in glovebox with room left for a pair of gloves, mp3/i-phone dock and remote in console box, package tray material is opaque speaker grill with rear speakers in box underneath existing factory punch outs from trunk. amps behind rear seat hidden by factory trunk separator panel. Leaving the original AM in dash. Dual trunk mounted batteries one for accessories one for ignition (leftover from boat project). front battery delete making room for CAI piping to Highbeam cups.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

brian


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Phoenix Gold | Rebirth of a Legend... Their Ti series stuff is awesome, and they have a 12,000 watt amp limited edition amp, just in case.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

trying to think in what case you would need 12,000 watts....Dayum and you can link two together if thats not enough,...lol, i used to have a nice Blauplunkt system in my firebirds back in the day, never found a need for a big amp in those 100watt or so w/EQ worked fine, but in a bigger car with less than ideal speaker positioning, found that the 50 watts from the head unit would not cut it in the least bit.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Indecision said:


> Phoenix Gold | Rebirth of a Legend... Their Ti series stuff is awesome, and they have a 12,000 watt amp limited edition amp, just in case.


When it's not being used to drive speakers, does it double as a welder? :rofl:

Bear


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> When it's not being used to drive speakers, does it double as a welder? :rofl:
> 
> Bear


No, but you can put electrical motors in the front axles and use it to double the gas mileage.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't think of 1 reason to have a radio in a car with a blower.....:confused..save the expense and spend it on the body. Looks like it's collecting dust...

That is an interesting roto. If you think of it, next time you are there, could you get some detailed pics of the mounting/rotating mechanism. Looks like its a sturdy platform. I need to improve mine and am looking for ideas.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, Thanks for the "constructive criticism" :rofl: on the radio subject! I will go to the body shop, get some pics, and find out if the roto is "store" bought or homemade.....:cheers E


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks for the "constructive criticism" :rofl: on the radio subject!


...:cheers



Eric Animal said:


> I will go to the body shop, get some pics, and find out if the roto is "store" bought or homemade.....:cheers E


Don't make a special trip unless you want an excuse to go...:lol: I'm in no hurry, just getting ideas right now.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gotta go to my friends machine shop and mill a couple brackets....if he opens today.....I will stop by the body shop and dust the car off!!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> I can't think of 1 reason to have a radio in a car with a blower.....:confused..save the expense and spend it on the body. Looks like it's collecting dust...


Nothing wrong with having some tunes.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just needs to be loud enough to compete with the whirlygig.


----------

